# Fische - aber woher????



## Thomas3619 (21. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,


wahrscheinlich habe ich jetzt mal eine ziemlich blöde Frage aber trotzdem:
Ich will in meinen neuen Teich so langsam Fische einsetzen. Zum einen- ist das jetzt schon sinnvoll und zum anderen- wo bekomme ich die eigentlich her. Im Zoofachgeschäft habe ich meist nur Goldfische gesehen. Einen Koihändler kenne ich in der Nähe . Aber wenn man andere will wie __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge-.... wo kauft ihr Eure????


----------



## Clovere (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Thomas

Bitterlinge findest Zoohandel, wenn du auch suchen musst. __ Moderlieschen dürfen, soweit ich weiss, nicht gehandelt werden. Liege da aber auch vielleicht falsch.
Setzt du Bitterlinge ein, solltest du auch an Teichmuscheln denken, falls du junge haben möchtest. Sie brauchen die __ Muscheln dazu.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Thomas,

gute Frage. Wir haben mehrere Fischhändler, die als Zoofachgeschäft bzw. Aquaristikfachgeschäft firmieren, aber die auf Teichfische spezialisiert sind bzw. eine große Abteilung haben. Da gibt es vieles. Aber auch nicht alles.

Eine Möglichkeit: Du fragst unter Angabe Deiner PLZ mal hier im Flohmarkt nach. __ Moderlieschen z.B. sind recht vermehrungsfreudig...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hi Elmar,

__ Moderlieschen dürfen schon gehandelt werden, sind aber  transportempfindlicher als andere Teichfische (haben halt keine "stabilen" festsitzenden Schuppen und auch ne empfindlichere Schleimhaut, die fallen beim Keschern, schütteln im Beutel, ect leicht ab/wird geschädigt und dann ist Erregern/Pilzen Tür und Tor geöffnet). Viele Händler haben sie daher kaum im Angebot da sie mit stärkerem Ausfall rechnen (und die Kunden sich dann über die miese "Qualität" beschweren:crazy)

MfG Frank


----------



## Schnubbel (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo allerseits,
bisher habe ich noch keine Fische in meinem neu anglegten Teich.
Ich war heute allerdings bei Hornbach und habe dort __ Moderlieschen, Goldorfen, Goldfische, Gründlinge & Co. gesehen. Ich war echt ein wenig überrascht...


----------



## CityCobra (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Servus!

Ich stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem, habe aber inzwischen eine Quelle gefunden wo ich Teichfische in meiner Gegend bekomme.

Aber dieser Thread bringt mich auf eine Idee -

Was wäre davon zu halten wenn wir eine Art Liste erstellen mit Fischhändlern nach PLZ sortiert, in der jeder User ständig aktuelle Händler melden kann? 
Auf diese Weise entsteht in kürzester Zeit eine gute Übersicht mit Einkaufsquellen, und dient Usern als Hilfestellung die auf der Suche nach Fischen sind.
Sinnvoll wären evtl. noch Zusatz-Infos zu den Händlern wie Geschäftszeiten, Auswahl, Qualität der Ware etc.
Vielleicht könnte man die Standorte ja auch auf einer Karte markieren etc.?


----------



## HaMaKi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Marc,

diesen Vorschlag finde ich gut.

Da wir dieses Jahr (Teichbau 2008) ebenfalls planen einige kleinere Fische einzusetzen, stöberte ich bereits seit einiger Zeit durch's www, lokale Zeitungen etc. Habe jedoch bisher den Eindruck gewonnen, dass wenn es nicht gerade Kois sein sollen, schwierig ist geeignete Händler in der Nähe zu finden.

Wenn's machbar ist, fände ich eine Info-Liste echt begrüssenswert  Vielleicht wäre es möglich eine Art + oder - dahinter zu setzen (- falls ein Händler evtl. eher nicht zu empfehlen ist).

Gruß  Marita


----------



## SilviaN. (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Foris
die Idee mit der Liste ist SUPER.
das mit dem Bewerten kann ganz schön nach hinten los gehen.
In einem anderen Forum wurde dies auch so gemacht, komischerweise haben die Händler die schlecht bewertet wurden, das schon ziemlich schnell gewußt und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.
Liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## HaMaKi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Sylvia,

ohne hilfreiche Bewertung ist natürlich auch ok; soll ja auch nicht ausufern. Letztlich muß sich eh jeder selber seinen Eindruck verschaffen; wäre nur schön, wenn man wüsste wo... 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## teichlaich (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

hey, in welchem Hornbach warst du ? der in Velten-weißensee die ecke draußen hatte nur Goldorfen.
Ein paar __ moderlieschen hätte ich auch gern..

Die Liste ist ne geniale Idee. Vor allem die Händlersuche wird erleichtert.
Einmal jährlich aktualisiert mit den Fischen die dort zu bekommen sind wäre schon toll.

PS: HaMaKi : Euer Teich ist Sensationell ...


----------



## CityCobra (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



SilviaN. schrieb:


> die Idee mit der Liste ist SUPER.
> das mit dem Bewerten kann ganz schön nach hinten los gehen.
> In einem anderen Forum wurde dies auch so gemacht, komischerweise haben die Händler die schlecht bewertet wurden, das schon ziemlich schnell gewusst und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.


Wo ist das Problem? 
Schließlich beruhen die Bewertungen auf persönlich gemachte Erfahrungen, und sind ja nicht aus der Luft gegriffen.
Wenn die Erfahrungen also auf Tatsachen beruhen wird man das ja wohl auch öffentlich posten dürfen, oder nicht? 
Anders sieht es aus, wenn man absichtlich falsche oder geschäftsschädigende Dinge verbreitet.
Wenn es den Foren-Betreiber allerdings zu riskant erscheint, können wir ja von mir aus auch auf Bewertungen verzichten.
Mir persönlich wären Punkte wie Freundlichkeit, Qualität der Beratung, Service, Auswahl, Produkt-Qualität etc. schon wichtig.
Da scheinbar viele User eine *Händlerliste* begrüßen würden, können wir einen gesonderten Thread erstellen, und wie soll nun die Liste genau aussehen, und welche Infos sollten darin eingetragen werden?

Ich stelle mir das ungefähr so vor:

1. PLZ, Ort
2. Kontaktadresse mit Telefonnummer, Fax, E-Mail, Internetseite, Geschäftszeiten etc.
3. Auswahl, z.B. welche Fischarten sind vorhanden
4. Service-Angebote wie z.B. kostenloser Wasser-Analyse etc.
5. Qualität der Beratung
6. Freundlichkeit
7. Möglicher Forums-Rabatt oder Sonderkonditionen
8. Kurzer persönlicher Eindruck, Erfahrungsbericht
9. Weiterempfehlung - Ja/Nein
.
.
.

Diese Liste kann gerne von Euch vervollständigt oder geändert werden.
Was haltet Ihr nun von der Sache, und können die Mods/Admins sich dazu mal äußern?


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Marc.

Liste - kein Problem. 

Negative Bewertungen dagegen schon. Woher sollen wir wissen, ob es der Mitbewerber oder ein wirklich schlecht beratener Kunde ist, der da was negatives schreibt? Wie schnell sind wir im Bereich der Geschäftsschädigung!?
Woher sollen wir wissen, wie es dort am Tag X wirklich aussah? 
Sorry, aber das ist mir persönlich etwas zu heiß. 
Gegen eine Positiv-Liste habe ich dagegen nichts einzuwenden.

Habt Ihr schon überlegt, dass sich das Angebot in solchen Läden teilweise wöchentlich ändert?

Wie wollt Ihr das sortieren? Per PLZ wäre ja zu Empfehlen.  
Lass mich bzw. uns mal einen Tag darüber nachdenken, wie das mit Boardmitteln gehen könnte.


----------



## undi (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Spricht doch auch nichts dagegen, angeln zu gehn und die gefangenen Fische mit nach Hause zu nehmen und die in den eigenen Teich einzusetzen.
Müsste erlaubt sein oder?

Da gibts dann alles, Karpfen, __ Hechte, __ Zander, Nasen, __ Brassen, __ Waller, ...


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Guten Morgen.

Per PN wurde ich auf eine bereits bestehende "Positiv-Liste" aus dem Aquaristik-Bereich aufmerksam gemacht.
Der Webmaster hegt anscheinend die gleichen Bedenken, wie ich. 
http://welse.net/POSITIV/SEITEN/p_liste.htm

Die gezeigte Lösung ist so auf jeden Fall nicht mit vorhandenen Boardmitteln umsetzbar... 
Ich rede heute mal mit Joachim. Mal sehen, ob er eine Idee hat.


----------



## teichlaich (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

na dann halt nur fischhändler, anfragen kann man ja selber welche Fische vorrätig sind.
Sorry, aber wenn ich angeln und normale fische sehen will, dann fahr ich auf´n see. Im teich sollen zierfische rein ...


----------



## HaMaKi (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo Annett,

die Beispiel-Liste finde ich großartig und in dieser Form mehr als ausreichend. Es wäre schön, wenn so etwas in der Art irgendwie im Forum hinterlegt werden könnte; ob nun mit oder ohne Positiv-Meldung.

Ich denke, nicht nur die Foris mit den jüngeren Teicherfahrungen freuen sich über Tips und Hinweise zu möglicherweise interessanten Fachgeschäften.

Vielleicht :beeten lässt sich ja was basteln

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## SilviaN. (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo @all,
wie wäre es so!
Die vorgeschlagenen Händler sollten selber eine aktuelle Liste an die Admins senden. Die diese dann veröffentlichen.:smoki


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



undi schrieb:


> Spricht doch auch nichts dagegen, angeln zu gehn und die gefangenen Fische mit nach Hause zu nehmen und die in den eigenen Teich einzusetzen.
> Müsste erlaubt sein oder?
> 
> Da gibts dann alles, Karpfen, __ Hechte, __ Zander, Nasen, __ Brassen, __ Waller, ...



Und die alle in unseren Gartenpfützen? Das ist doch Tierquälerei.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hi Undi,

das geht aber nur dann wenn die Fische auch ihre auf dem Fischereischein/Angelschein stehenden oMindestmaße haben der nicht unter Schutz stehen. z.B. Karpfen >35cm, __ Hechte >50cm, __ Waller >60cm ich glaube kaum das jemand so ein großes Viech lebend nach Hause bekommt und dann noch in seinen Teich setzt. Viele __ Kleinfische haben ein absolutes Fangverbot (z.B. __ Bitterling, __ Schneider, Strömer, Elritzen), oder ebenfalls Mindestmaße/Schonzeiten.

Frei sind meißt nur __ Döbel, __ Hasel, __ Brassen, und Neubürger (Blaubandbärblinge, Katzenwelse, __ Sonnenbarsche). Rotaugen, Rotfedern und selbst __ Barsche haben stellenweiße zumindest ein Schonmaß (meist um 15cm - im Edersee Barsche sogar 25cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## geecebird (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem, habe aber inzwischen eine Quelle gefunden wo ich Teichfische in meiner Gegend bekomme.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marc,

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16525

Wir haben das Thema einmal durchdiskutiert ;o)


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



Danke Sven!

Stimmt, da war was.... irgendwie kam mir die Sache ja schon ein wenig bekannt vor. 
Aber mit den Jahren läßt einen das Gedächtnis langsam im Stich. 

ich werd alt...


----------



## HaMaKi (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo,

siehe da, es bestand also bereits Interesse an diesem Thema? Wie man sieht besteht weiterhin Interesse an solch einer hilfreichen Auflistung.

Ich befürworte eine Zusammenfassung aller den Foris bekannten Händlern, bei denen man Fische käuflich erwerben kann, weiterhin. Die Bewertung spart man sich aus bekannten Gründen. Liebe Forenbetreiber, was meint ihr - wäre das machbar? 

Gruß Marita


----------



## CityCobra (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> siehe da, es bestand also bereits Interesse an diesem Thema?
> Wie man sieht besteht weiterhin Interesse an solch einer hilfreichen Auflistung.
> Ich befürworte eine Zusammenfassung aller den Foris bekannten Händlern, bei denen man Fische käuflich erwerben kann, weiterhin.
> Die Bewertung spart man sich aus bekannten Gründen.


Sehe ich ganz genauso. 
Ich hätte aktuell schon mindestens 3 Adressen zu bieten, wo trage ich diese nun ein?  
Von mir aus kann auch auf die Bewertungen oder Erfahrungsberichte verzichtet werden, mir würde es ebenfalls schon reichen überhaupt an einige Adressen zu kommen.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

N'abend.

Joachim macht sich morgen mal (aufm Acker) Gedanken und schaut sich nach der Arbeit um, ob es eine Lösung von vB dafür gibt. 
Rechnet bitte nicht vor So. mit einer Lösung.

Wir sind erst vor ca. 45min heim gekommen.... auch vom Acker.


----------



## HaMaKi (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Danke Annett 


Annett schrieb:


> Rechnet bitte nicht vor So. mit einer Lösung.
> Wir sind erst vor ca. 45min heim gekommen.... auch vom Acker.



Bloß keine Hektik; die Arbeit geht (meistens) vor. Wenn es überhaupt irgendwie möglich ist; das wäre schon toll.
...und 1 Händler (nicht viel, aber immerhin)  könnt' ich tatsächlich auch dazu beitragen.

Gruß  Marita


----------



## CityCobra (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



Annett schrieb:


> Joachim macht sich morgen mal (aufm Acker) Gedanken und schaut sich nach der Arbeit um, ob es eine Lösung von vB dafür gibt.
> Rechnet bitte nicht vor So. mit einer Lösung


Servus!

Freut mich zu hören das bereits an einer Umsetzung gearbeitet wird. 
Wie schon erwähnt hätte ich schon ein paar Adressen mit Zusatz-Infos beizutragen.
Man müsste halt nur wissen, welche Daten später auch erlaubt/gewünscht sind.


Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Eugen (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

@ all

nu muß ich mich doch auch zu Wort melden.

Ich hätte gerne eine Liste aller Pflanzenhändler,aller Folienverkäufer,aller Sand/Lehm/Kieshändler,aller Wasserlieferanten,aller GaLaBauer uvm.
Hab ich noch was vergessen ? 

Koihändler und Fischverkäufer interessieren mich nicht so sehr,da ich keine Fische in meinen Teichen haben will. 

VORSICHT, das ist etwas sarkastisch gemeint.

Ich denke,wir sind ein Hobbyforum für Teiche aller Art.
Branchenverzeichnisse,Telefonbücher ua. gibt es genug.
Man müßte sich nur bemühen und nicht erwarten,dass man das Beste für Umme auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommt.

Ich persönlich finde schon das Lexikon für höchst überflüssig.
Wahnsinnig arbeitsintensiv in der Pflege und kaum benutzt.


----------



## CityCobra (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*



Eugen schrieb:


> Ich denke,wir sind ein Hobbyforum für Teiche aller Art.
> Branchenverzeichnisse,Telefonbücher ua. gibt es genug.
> Man müßte sich nur bemühen und nicht erwarten,dass man das Beste für Umme auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommt.


Der Bedarf nach solchen Adressen scheint aber gerade in diesem Bereich zu bestehen, zumindest wenn man sich mal nur die Resonanz und Meinungen in diesem Thread betrachtet.
Ich habe auch so meine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt, und obwohl ich eigentlich recht gut mit Google etc. gut umgehen kann, fiel es mir nicht gerade leicht an passende Adressen zu gelangen.
Mittlerweile habe ich mehr oder weniger aus Zufall ein paar gefunden, die ich Euch nicht unbedingt vorenthalten möchte.
Fehlt nur noch ein passender Thread dazu. 




Eugen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde schon das Lexikon für höchst überflüssig.
> Wahnsinnig arbeitsintensiv in der Pflege und kaum benutzt.


Also ich finde es ganz praktisch, informativ u. hilfreich.
Ich habe mich schon mehr als einmal da rein geklickt.


----------



## Annett (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Moin.

Was fertiges scheint es von vB nicht zu geben... Linkliste haben wir schon und für reine Adressen (soll ja Händler ohne HP geben) ist sie unbrauchbar.

Wir haben jetzt mal ausprobiert, ob das Lexikon uns diesbezüglich weiter helfen könnte.
Bleibt aber das Problem, dass die Titel automatisch Crosslinks hervorrufen. Man muss also gut überlegen, wie man die einzelnen Beiträge benennt, damit jeder sieht was gemeint ist und keine Crosslinks (z.B. 91... anspringen), obwohl nicht gewollt.

Wir können nur gliedern in:
-Fischhändler
-------Postleitzahlgebiet 0
-------Postleitzahlgebiet 1
-------Postleitzahlgebiet 2

Eine weitere Untergliederung lässt das Lexikon nicht zu. 

Für eine bessere Übersicht müßten die Einträge selbst dann als Gebiet 02, Gebiet 06, Gebiet 23, usw. unterhalb der passenden PLZ erfolgen, d.h. diese Einträge müßten immer wieder editiert/aktualisiert werden (jeder Eintrag enthält dann alle Händler des Gebietes 02 oder 65). Die Rechte, fremde Beiträge zu editieren lassen sich aber nur global fürs ganze Lexikon + Kopplung an die Benutzergruppe vergeben. D.h. wenn sich ein oder zwei User bereit erklären würden, bekämen sie diese Rechte nur über eine neue, zusätzliche Benutzergruppe (müßten wir anlegen) zugeteilt.  
Ganz ehrlich - das gefällt mir nicht so wirklich. 
Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der generell die Einträge anlegt und verwaltet (läßt sich Adressen per PN zuschicken)? Die eigenen Einträge kann jeder Lexikon-Mitarbeiter nämlich selbst so oft bearbeiten, wie sie/er lustig ist. 

Die mögliche Struktur haben Joachim und ich versuchsweise angelegt.
Ich habs zum ansehen mal freigeschalten.... Einfach im Portal links im Menü direkt ins Lexikon schauen. 
Namen/Titel lassen sich ganz flott ändern. 

*Zusätzlich sehe ich allerdings diese Probleme:* http://www.e-recht24.de/forum/1308-adressen-veroeffentlichen.html#post6455
Woher sollen wir wissen, ob der Händler eingetragen werden möchte? Wer soll diese Erlaubnis einholen und abheften, für den Fall der Fälle?

Ja, wir machen uns da evtl. zwei Gedanken zuviel, aber wenn das Kind erstmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist, ist die Plattform Hobby-Gartenteich unter Umständen nicht mehr existent. Wir sind immer noch im Bereich Hobby.... das so durchaus genug Geld und Zeit verschlingt. Auch ohne irgendwelche Anwaltsschreiben.


Beste Grüße Annett,

die jetzt dringend los muss, sonst gibts


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Lieber Eugen,
Liebe Annett,

Eugen, ich kann Deinen Sarkasmus verstehen (habe selber gerne mehr als genug davon  ). Ich denke, Du weißt jedoch, dass hier nicht blind nach 2 Tagen Forums-Registrierung nach nicht vorhandenen, selbstverständlich fertig zur Verfügung stehenden Listen, geschrien wurde  Es wurde lediglich nett angefragt; ob es vielleicht möglich wäre.

Wie Annett jetzt ausführlich mitteilte, ist es nicht nur schwierig umsetzbar, sondern auch zudem rechtlich bedenklich. Kein Mensch möchte Ärger für dieses Super-Forum herauf beschwören. Gut, dann ist diese Idee halt nicht so gut umsetzbar. Dafür sind doch hier bereits genügend andere Ideen super umgesetzt worden!

Ich bin euch sehr dankbar dafür, dass ihr die Anfragen Ernst genommen habt und die viele Mühe, die in den jeweiligen Umsetzungen oder Möglichkeiten-Prüfung, steckt 

PS auch ich bin, wie Marc, durchaus in der Lage (und mache dies leidenschaftlich gerne) mich durch's www zu wursteln. Aber, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, werden oftmals Koi feil geboten und eben halt selten 'normale' __ Kleinfische.

Sei's drum; ich hoffe (wenn die Bastelei am Teich abgeschlossen ist) auf das Glück, evtl. Foris aus der Nähe zu finden, die vielleicht gerne etwas von Ihren Fischen abgeben/verkaufen möchten; bzw. dann auf den einen, mir bekannten, Händler hoffen, der ab und an eine geringe Auswahl an Kleinfischen hat.

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## toco (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische - aber woher????*

Hallo allerseits!

Gleich vorweg, auch ich finde die Idee klasse, hier eine Liste mit Handlern zu veröffentlichen, die auch einheimische Fische anbieten.

Denn bis vor kurzem hatte ich genau das Problem, für meinen Teich solche Fische zu bekommen.

Im Internet habe ich nur Bezugsquellen für Besatzfische gefunden. Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass diese Anbieter die Fische lebend versenden müssen, und das war mir zu riskant. Abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht, wie die reagieren, wenn man nur 10 Fische bestellt.

Letzendlich habe ich einen Weg von 65 km auf mich genommen zu einem Handler in meiner alten Heimatstadt, von dem ich wusste, dass er auch einheimische Fische verkauft. Diesen Aufwand ließe sich mit einer umfangreichen Handlerliste vermeiden.

Über den Inhalt der Liste kann man sicher diskutieren.

Neben Kontaktdaten Angaben über Händlerqualität und Angebot zu machen, werden soll, finde ich nicht sinnvoll.

Ein negativ bewerteter Händler wird vielleicht juristisch durchsetzen, dass die ganze Liste gesperrt wird. Deshalb ist es m.E. besser, auf Handler, die einen schlechten Eindruck machen gleich ganz zu verzichten. Mal ein Beispiel: Vor kurzem habe ich während einer Einkauftour bei zwei verschiedenen Händlern Restbestände von Bitterlingen gekauft, jeweils 10 Fische. Das Volumen der Transporttüten unterschied sich um den Faktor 2. Ergebnis: 40% der Fische in der kleinen Tüte haben den Transport nicht überlebt. Diesen Handler würde ich sicher nicht angeben! Viele werden ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und wissen, wo sie nicht mehr kaufen würden.

Eine andere Frage ist, ob das Fischsortiment der Händler in der Liste stehen sollte. Ich glaube das bringt wenig, weil man eh nicht wissen kann, was gerade vorrätig ist. Da kommt man um einen Besuch oder einen Anruf wohl ohnehin nicht herum. Abgesehen davon, dass man durch Nachfragen evtl. an Fische herankommt, die üblicherweise nicht zum Angebot gehören. Ich habe verzweifelt Rotfedern gesucht, die dann auf meine Frage hin bestellt worden sind.

Also, wie soll die organisatorisch Liste geführt werden? Den Händler. mit dem ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, steuere ich gerne bei!

Schönen Gruß an alle
Hartmut


----------

